# More IUI or IVF??



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi Peter,

I have just had a second neg IUI. The first was two follies with 30m washed sperm with 85% motility and the second was definitely three follies, with a possibility that there could have been five in the end as I had two at 13mm at the last scan, and this one we had 11m washed sperm.

Two questions really - nobody seemed bothered that the washed sperm count was so vastly different but to dh and me, that seems a pretty drastic difference, and dh has done nothing different to last month and my second question is, our only "known" problem is cervical hostility - is it worth persevering with IUI or putting that money towards IVF? It seems most girls on here are doing IVF and it seems to have the best success rate - what would you recommend to one of your patients in this situation?

I am going to see the consultant who did my lap at a different hospital next week to get his opinion so it would be good to have a comparison.

Thanks Peter,

Jen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Serafena said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I have just had a second neg IUI.
> 
> ...


----------

